# July hay market update



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Hay acres up, as well.

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/hay-market-reports/u-s-hay-harvest-acreage-boosted-hay-market-report-update-for-july-2016


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds about like what we had been hearing from various haytalk members across the country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep heading down until December probably as people realize yields were way down this year.


----------

